# recipes



## kimmy (Dec 23, 2007)

i need some new recipes for protein shakes. i use vanilla powder right now (i can't find unflavoured weigh protien powder anywhere.) and mix it with coffee ice cream and starbucks mocha frappaccinos...but i want to try something new. so what are some good things to mix in with vanilla?


----------



## a7xforlife (Dec 24, 2007)

You could mix it in a blender with a banana and a couple strawberries with some milk.


----------



## frocher (Dec 24, 2007)

.......


----------

